# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Jan 02, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, all hay sales trading at fully steady level.
Demand was mostly moderate to good. Pellets sales were fully steady.
Demand and trade activity is moderate.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Supreme Large squares 180.00-225.00 per
ton, Premium Large square 170.00-200.00 ton. Good-Premium Grass small
square bales 115.00-120.00 ton Round bales 70.00 -80.00 ton. Ground and
Delivered to feedlots 120.00-125.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17
percent protein: 220.00-225.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Supreme Large squares 180.00-220.00,
Premium Large square 170.00-200.00 ton. Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-
80.00 ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to
feedlots 115.00-125.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
220.00-225.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales were steady. Demand and trade activity were
very light.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme 180.00-210.00 180.00-225.00
Premium ------------- 170.00-200.00
Good 140.00-170.00 -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 125.00-150.00 -------------
Good 80.00-100.00 75.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115.00-120.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00-92.50
Good ------------- 70.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 220.00-225.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

